# What exactly is an iPod Touch?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

The impression I'm getting is that it is basically an iPhone without the capability of phone service. Is that accurate?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah does all the iphone does but cheaper, so its an mp3 player with iphone apps, I got my girlfriend one for christmas she uses it now and then but like everything not see her use it much so just a waste of money ok for kids but a tablet or even kindle with a larger screen would be a better than this.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

steve32mids said:


> Yeah does all the iphone does but cheaper, so its an mp3 player with iphone apps, I got my girlfriend one for christmas she uses it now and then but like everything not see her use it much so just a waste of money ok for kids but a tablet or even kindle with a larger screen would be a better than this.


Maybe a tablet would be better, but I'm trying to decide between an iTouch and a Nano.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

usingpc said:


> Maybe a tablet would be better, but I'm trying to decide between an iTouch and a Nano.


That depends on what you plan on using it for.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

If you have a Iphone already, this a like a companion for it, so you can face time at home using wifi, take pictures, play music, videos and games.

There are apps you can put on your Ipod touch so you can make calls and message people, you can copy your contacts to the Ipod touch, use facetime to video call, what's app messenger, it can video call and message your contacts again limited to wifi at home or wifi hotspots. There are more apps to message people can call but these apps filled with loads of ads or surveys to fill out to earn credits so you can txt or call using wifi.

So if you have friends or family with iphones or any apple device that has face time installed and want to facetime and have wifi at home the ipod touch will be a cheaper option, but if your looking to just play music and videos the nano or shuffle is the other option.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Since there's not much of a price difference, but I only really need a music device, but with the option of internet radio, it seems like the iPhone Touch would be a better buy. But it sounds like you can avoid having a phone plan if you can use apps on the device for calling people. I know you can avoid a phone service if you use Skype to call people. So why would one bother buying those overpriced iPhones when you can buy an iPod Touch?
And can you get streaming content on a Nano?


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> So why would one bother buying those overpriced iPhones when you can buy an iPod Touch?


You are forgetting about the specification difference as well. iPhones can also do text messaging as well a 4G LTE.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You are forgetting about the specification difference as well. iPhones can also do text messaging as well a 4G LTE.


You can't text with an IPod Touch?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, text messaging is not permitted on the iPod Touch. Apple iMessage may be supported, but not SMS or MMS.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> No, text messaging is not permitted on the iPod Touch. Apple iMessage may be supported, but not SMS or MMS.


What's iMessage and what's the difference from texting?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

iMessage: The ultimate guide | iMore


----------

